# Ario 2 Volcano



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought a 16 gal tank 18'' H and just set it up on Friday. I also bought one of those Ario 2 Volcanoes that glows red and acts as an air pump. It said it was OK in 13 to 26 gal tanks 14'' H, but my water is cloudy with bubbles. My main concern is if this would kill my fish, like gas bubble disease. It cost a lot and I really like it but I don't want to kill my future fish!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you alter the bubble diffuser inside the volcano to make larger bubbles? That would fix it.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

like the one from finding Nemo?


----------



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes it's pretty much exactly like the Finding Nemo volcano and you can turn the knob for more or less bubbles, but they stay the same size. I also read that mirco bubbles take away the CO2 in my tank and I have live plants!  If they are mirco bubbles though... I'm brand new at this and a lot of the information I've read is "Yeah, it's fine." I even called the store, but I was talking to like 16 year old lol.
/Sigh, maybe I should just return it?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm not sure how I could help you with this. Perhapse (while being very careful) you could look to see what is causing the bubbles to be so small, (small tubing etc) and then if you can you could possibly alter that in order to allow the bubbles released to be larger


----------



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

I think I will take a second look at it, thank you. I went to another store and they told me it was totally safe and that it just looks messy. So we will just have to see!


----------

